# Biss erkennen als Anfänger



## Komolch (29. August 2005)

hi,
nachdem ich nun lanfe an Binnengewässern geangelt habe, wollte ich bei meinem nächsten Ostsee-Urlaub einmal Brandungsangeln austesten. Ich habe mir eine schöne 4m-Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 200g und entsrpechende Weitwurfrolle gekauft. Wollte nun mit einem Paternostersystem auf Plattfische angeln. Als absuluter Brandungsangelanfänger stellt sich mir nun die Frage, wie ich die Bisse erkenne. Wenn ich die Schnur ausgeworfen habe, müsste ich doch eigentlich die Rolle "offen" lassen, oder zumindestens die Bremse lösen, da doch sonst bei einem Biß die ganze Mngel ins Meer gezogen wird, oder. Mich wundert immer zu lesen "den Biß erkenn ich an der Rutenspitze", wobei das doch aber nur mit geschlossenem Bügel zu machen ....

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?

Viele Grüße,
Karsten


----------



## Rosi (29. August 2005)

*AW: Biss erkennen als Anfänger*

Hallo Karsten
die Brandungsrute muß fest in einem Ständer stecken. Der Bügel von der Rolle ist geschlossen. Sonst hängt die Sehne im Wasser und wird durch die Wellenbewegung bald voller Kraut sein. Die Sehne sollte immer straff sein. Das erreichst du, indem du bei mehr Wellen, also mehr Brandung, einfach mehr Blei anhängst, bei starker Brandung ein Krallenblei. 
Bisse sind schlecht zu erkennen, bei richtig Brandung bewegt sich die Rutenspitze immerzu. 
Hilfreich sind 2 Ruten in einem Rutenständer nebeneinander. Wenn die eine Spitze plötzlich döller ausschlägt, ist ein Dorsch dran.
Bei weniger Brandung bemerkt man die Bisse besser.
Dorsch beißt gut sichtbar, die Spitze schlägt richtig aus, schnellt nach oben und schlägt noch einmal aus.
Plattfisch beißt und legt sich wieder in den Sand. Das ergibt nur einen kurzen Ruck, der schlecht zu erkennen ist. Der Fisch ist gehakt und knabbert weiter am Köder. Wenn du die Angel dann irgendwann einholst, steckt der Köder schon im Darm.


----------



## sunny (29. August 2005)

*AW: Biss erkennen als Anfänger*

Alles halb so wild mit der Bisserkennung.

Du wirfst einfach aus, schließt den Rollbügel, kurbelst die Schnur auf Spannung und stellst die Rute relativ senkrecht in den Rutenständer. Die Stellung der Rute ist von der Stärke des Windes abhängig. Je stärker der Wind deso flacher wird die Rute hingestellt. Die Bremse bleibt zu.

Wenn nun ein Fisch beißt, wird die Rutenspitze mehr oder weniger vibrieren, je nachdem was für ein Fisch den Köder genommen hat. Bei einem Dorsch ist das Vibrieren meist heftiger als bei einem Plattfisch. Du wirst sehr schnell unterscheiden lernen, ob sich die Rutenspitze dadurch bewegt, dass die Wellen gegen die Schnur schlagen oder ob ein Fisch gebissen hat.


----------



## Gadus (29. August 2005)

*AW: Biss erkennen als Anfänger*

Moin Karsten!
Noch'n Tip falls es Dich auf eine der Seebrücken verschlägt. 
Wenn Du Deine Rute an das Geländer der Brücke lehnen solltest binde das gute Stück mit einem dünnen Band fest. Nich das Dir ein dicker Dorsch die Rute ins Wasser zieht.:c 
Wenn Du eine Klingel benutzen willst, klemm sie ein bißchen weiter unten an. Dann hörst Du wirklich nur ein Biß und nicht die Wellen, die die Rutenspitze manchmal in Bewegung setzen.#6 

Viel Spaß anner Küste GADUS:m


----------



## Komolch (29. August 2005)

*AW: Biss erkennen als Anfänger*

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und die Tips. Mitte September fahre ich nach Bornholm und werde dann neben dem Heringsfang noch so einiges ausprobieren, werde auch mal versuchen, mit Naturküdern im Hafenbecken zu angeln.

Gruss,
Komolch


----------



## degl (30. August 2005)

*AW: Biss erkennen als Anfänger*

ausserdem kann es passieren,das die schnur plötzlich schlaff herunter hängt.

dann ist der fisch dir etwas entgegengekommen#h 

gruß degl


----------

